# Arrêt de travail pendant mes vacances



## Sla (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je viens d’avoir un accident pendant mes congés payés. Aussi je ne sais pas comment doivent faire les parents pour mon bulletin de salaire d’août ?
- Doivent-ils faire le calcul de la cour de cassation pour le mois d’août ? Même s’il n’y a pas d’heures travaillées ?
- Mes vacances sont-elles reportées après mon arrêt ?
Je ne sais pas quoi répondre aux PE. Merci de votre aide.
Cordialement Sla


----------



## mamytata (15 Août 2022)

Bonjour, les pe vous payent normalement votre mois. Le report de vos vacances est impossible car il aurait fallu que votre accident est lieu juste avant vos vacances et non pendant.


----------



## Sla (15 Août 2022)

La reprise étant prévue le 22 août (ce qui ne se fera pas car je serais encore en arrêt) ne faudrait-il pas faire le calcul de la cour de cassation du 22 au 31 août ?


----------



## Décibelle (16 Août 2022)

Bonsoir, vous avez tout dans la ccn ! 
Lorsque l'arrêt intervient avant ou pendant les cp, ils sont reportés.
Il faudra déduire par ccc même si vous n'accueillez pas


----------



## Griselda (16 Août 2022)

En effet je découvre qu'à l'article 48.1.1.3 du socle commun il est bien dit que "si le salarié est placé en arrêt de travail avant *ou pendant* les congés payés , les jours de congés payés qui coïncident avec la periode de l'arrêt de travail ne sont pas decomptés... sont posés à un autre moment...", le socle AM ne précisant rien d'autre dans ce cas j'imagine que c'est bien ce dernier texte à appliquer.

Alors il conviendra de faire le CCC à partir de la date de l'arrêt de travail car c'est alors la sécu avec 3 jrs de carence (et l'IRCEM au delà de 7 jrs d'arrêt) qui paiera l'AM. Il faudra du coup également convenir des nouvelles dates de CP au plus vite avec ts les PE.

Notons que pour l'instant encore en cas de COVID avéré par test en pharmacie ou labo (pas d'autotest) il n'y a pas de carence ni pour la sécu ni pour l'IRCEM.


----------



## Lea64 (20 Août 2022)

Quand on est en vacances généralement on ne se met pas en arrêt puisque l on ne travail pas sauf si on veut essayer de gruger son employeur pour récupérer ces vacances ce qui n est pas honnête.... Si vous n etes pas en arrêt le jour de votre reprise vous n envoyer pas le document a la secu ( puisque vous etes en vacances et donc ne travailler pas )  et les parent vous paient normalement . Vous auriez du avoir un arrêt le jour de votre reprise si il y as besoin tt simplement


----------



## Griselda (20 Août 2022)

Euh Lea64 je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi. 
Le congés Payés est un droit de tous les salariés. 
Le droit d'être malade aussi, notamment en France avec le droit à la sécurité sociale que nous payons tous avec nos cotisations prélevées sur nos salaires.
Durant ce temps le salarié en CP est censé pouvoir disposer de son temps pour partir en vacances, se reposer etc, s'il en a été empêché parce qu'il est tombé malade, ce qu'il n'a évidement pas fait exprès, il a le droit de faire valoir son arrêt maladie auprès de la sécu (et éventuellement l'IRCEM) qui alors le paie à la place de l'employeur ce qui pour beaucoup représente une perte de revenu avec les jours de carence (sauf COVID). L'Employeur alors fait l'économie de tout ce salaire durant l'arrêt maladie, il est donc normal de pouvoir poser ses CP à un autre moment.

Oui en logistique cela peut être compliqué pour un Employeur, quel qu'il soit, car c'est toujours la galère de gérer l'absence de son salarié. 
Mais ce que tu dis là revient à dire qu'être malade serait une faute. 
Etre malade durant ses vacances ce serait tant pis pour le salarié hors si la CCN prévoit les choses différemment c'est que ça été pensé autant du point de vue du salarié que de l'employeur et négocié si besoin avant d'être acté dans ce texte applicable par défaut à tous dans la profession.

Libre à toi de ne pas faire valoir un arrêt maladie quand tu es en vacances mais ce cadeau que tu fais à la société (plus qu'à ton employeur d'ailleurs) ne rends pas notre collègue malhonnête de faire valoir son droit à bénéficier pleinement d'un congés payés en pleine possession de ses moyens. 
L'arrêt maladie est ordonné par un médecin qui a établi que l'état de santé de sa patiente nécessitait cet arrêt, il n'y a pas à revenir dessus.


----------



## Couleurcafe (20 Août 2022)

BONJOUR, 
PETITE QUESTION :     ËTES VOUS D'ACCORD QUE LA POSE ET PRISE DES CONGES   AVEC LE PAIEMENT  SONT 2 CHOSES DIFFERENTES  ?
Car effectivement, pendant mes congés d'aôut 2021 ( 4 semaines)  J'ai contracté le covid du coup arrêt par la CPAM
Du 23 au 29 août semaine en vacance mais en arrêt   doit être récupéré  sauf si elle a été décompté par le calcul cour de cassation ?????????


----------



## Griselda (21 Août 2022)

D'après le texte de notre CCN si durant tes CP tu es en arrêt maladie, donc payée par la CPAM (et éventuellement l'IRCEM), on procède au décompte sur le salaire avec le CCC, cela veut dire qu'alors tes PE ne te paient pas durant cette absence (puisque c'est la secu qui le fait) et donc oui tu dois poser tes congés à un autre moment pour être en CONGÉS (tu ne travaille pas) PAYES (tu es payée même si tu ne travaille pas).
Si durant un congés c'est la sécu qui te paie à la place des employeurs c'est bien un arrêt maladie et pas un congé PAYE c'est pour ça qu'il faut poser des congés à un autre moment car la sécu n'est pas censée te payer tes congés, c'est uniquement à l'employeur de le faire.
Tu n'es pas censée non plus percevoir ton salaire de tes PE ET percevoir des IJ de la sécu, c'est l'un ou l'autre. 
Imagine que tu es malade durant ton temps de travail effectif, on est d'accord que ce serait de la fraude si tu étais payée par la secu et la complémentaire en plus d'être payée par tes PE sous le prétexte que tu as quand même travaillé durant ton arrêt maladie. 
Pour les CP, c'est pareil. Tu ne peux pas être en congés payés ET en arrêt maladie, c'est l'un ou l'autre.
Si tu ne fais pas valoir ton arrêt maladie auprès de la sécu, elle ne te paie pas, c'est alors bien tes PE qui te paient, dans ce cas tu ne peux pas demander à être en congés à un autre moment. La prise et le paiement des congés sont bien 2 choses différentes mais en lien direct.

Ce qui peut compliquer les choses c'est le cas de l'AI car alors les CP sont payés par exemple au mois de juin mais tes congés (payés ou non) posés en août. Encore faut il déterminer si durant les congés d'août tu étais bien en CONGÉS PAYES et pas en CONGÉS SANS SOLDE. 
En toute logique ce qui prouvera que c'était un congé sans solde lissé dans ta mensu et pas les CP c'est justement est ce qu'on a minoré ton salaire lors de l'arrêt maladie (car payée par la sécu et l'ircem), si oui, alors tu dois poser des congés payés. 
Si on n'a pas minoré ton salaire et que tu as perçu par ailleurs aussi des IJ de la secu et l'IRCEM, non tu ne peux pas demander à être en CP car alors c'est qu'on a estimé que c'était durant tes congés sans solde.
Si je suis malade durant un temps un congé sans solde, un temps où je ne suis pas censée travailler et je ne suis d'ailleurs pas payée pour, si je suis malade c'est tant pis pour moi. Exemple mon contrat est à temps partiel, je ne travaille que le mercredi, jeudi et vendredi. Je tombe malade le samedi et mon Médecin estime que mon arrêt maladie sera jusqu'au mardi inclu: on est d'accord qu'alors ni la sécu, ni mon employeur n'ont à me payer puisque je n'aurais pas travailler de toute façon. Ce n'est pas un congé payé quand je ne travaille pas du samedi au mardi habituellement. Voilà pourquoi il va falloir savoir si tes 4 semaines en août étaient des CP ou simplement des congés sans solde, une absence programmée et sans solde donc déjà retirée pour établir la mensualisation, le lissage.


----------



## Griselda (21 Août 2022)

Autre point important dans ton cas couleurcafe, tu dis que cet evenement était l'année dernière, en 2021, attention le texte qui aujourd'hui dit qu'un arrêt maladie avant ou pendant un congés payés donne bien lien à une minoration de salaire (pour etre payé par la secu et la complémentaire à la place du PE) et donc qu'il faut poser ces congés là à un autre moment (pour etre en congés payés par le PE) est dans la nouvelle CCN mise en application à partir du 1er janvier 2022.
Je ne suis pas certaine de toute façon que dans la précédente CCN ceci etait le cas et comme l'arrêt date d'avant la nouvelle CCN, pas certain que c'était déjà ainsi. Il faut fouiller notre CCN precedente.


----------



## Couleurcafe (21 Août 2022)

MERCI  GRISELDA   Pour tous ces renseignements effectivement j'aurais du réagir avant


----------



## Griselda (22 Août 2022)

Oui d'autant qu'il me semble bien que le texte dit aussi que le rattrapage alors de ces CP doit être fait rapidement après.
Pour un salarié lambda peut être serait-ce immédiatement après les CP initialement prévu mais en tant que multi-employeurs j'imagine qu'on peut y mettre un peu plus de souplesse pour permettre à tous de s'organiser?


----------



## Angélique (23 Août 2022)

Lea64
On ne gruge pas les parents lorsqu'on est en arrêt pendant les vacances,  c'est nous sommes grugés puisque malade pendant un temps qui nous est réservé pour se divertir!


----------

